# Building a Distance Reel - The Steps



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

OK, I've finally gotten around to unloading my camera card and I realized that I never posted the picture from my distance reel project. So here it is!

-----------------------------------------

I started with a small-bar Mk II Sports Rocket 6500. The reel I bought off a friend here in Raleigh for $100, an absolute steal. After I picked up the reel I decided to turn it into a customized distance caster instead of an anchor reel like originally planned.










My first step was to break it down into parts.










I had three upgrades I wanted: Convert it to a 5500, replace the stock bearings with ceramics and add a center mag unit.

I started with the 5500 conversion, thanks to a kit from ooeric.



















The narrower 5500 frame and spool slowed the reel down and made it easier for me to handle.

Next came the mag unit. A Benfield plate was a little out of my price range, so I looked around to see what else was available. What I discovered was GotDistanceReels.com. Lots of great stuff on there. I ordered a center mag for $36.50 including shipping. Very impressed.

The unit was easy to install. I started by removing the clicker assembly from the left sideplate.










Here's the sideplate with center mag kit pieces.










First, the custom speed bullet slides into the tension hole and the cap screws on.










Next the mag carrier is spun down onto the threads. Line up the hole in the carrier with the 3mm click pin hole in the sideplate.










The guide post goes through the hole on the carrier and screws through the click pin hole. The mag unit is now installed. A few special tweaks and the magnet is ready to cast.



















Now finally the bearings. Start by pulling the stock bearings out of the spool. I made myself a bearing puller like alantani's, but a wooden skewer will do just as well.



















I replaced the stock Abu bearings with a matched pair of ABEC 5 ceramic hybrids (top pair). Two drops of Red Rocket Fuel then back into the spool.










All the pieces ready to be put back together.










The finished reel. Well, almost. I still need a paddle handle. 



















With the magnets full off, it spins for 1:12.08. Full on spin time is 0:13.38 and with the magnets in casting position (one full turn off) the time is 0:22.31. Not bad, considering I'm running RRF and have yet to successfully balance the spool.

All in all, less than $250 was invested in this reel. I'm still learning how to use Abus (I've thrown Penn 525 slideys since I started conventionals), but it is growing on me 

Hope you enjoyed my little project as much as I did. Pulling apart things and figuring out how they work is a pet passion of mine.

See ya on the field!

Evan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Very good post. I think it's important for new casters (me included) to build there first field reel. If you build it you can fix it, there are some excellent reel builders out there, but sometimes you can buy a reel that's too much for a persons skill level. At the New Jersey event I had my worst showing ever, but the one positive thing that came out of it was talking to some of the old school guys, B. Kennedy, Rolland and Angel. Picking there brain's was worth the trip. Ok, im rambling again!!! 

Anyway you might want to add the third magnet to your reel. 12 seconds with mags full on seems a little fast. At least it's too fast for me, but everyone's different. I like to have my reel tuned so I cast in no wind or great wind.. I think a 800ft cast doesn't last more than 8-9 seconds.. So keep that in mind.. :beer:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, I added in the third magnet this weekend after blowing it up a couple of times. The new times are: Full off - 56.22, Casting position - 12.81, Full on - 8.49. That is a little bit looser than I was throwing this weekend, but I have yet to find that one spot where the cast is on the edge of chaos.

Evan


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

What an awesome post. Thanks a ton man. I am thinking of upgrading some of my abus in the next few months and this post is gonna be a great help.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

That brand of mono are you using..


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

ay bo u recken i could fix up my saltist like that


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

Good job Evan!! You gonna let me try it when I come through raleigh?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hokie, glad to be of assitance. Feel free to PM if you have any questions about what I did or how I did it.

Kmw, the running line is Hi-Seas Red Devil 10# (.32mm) and the shock is BPS Tightline 60#.

Kinghunter, I'm not sure. You can definitely upgrade the bearings but I don't know about a knobby mag. A static mag is doable but a knobby would require some machining of the sideplate.

Chris, absolutely! But only if you let me give yours a throw . The Abu/AFAW is a pretty sweet combo.

Evan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Which AFAW do you throw?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Hokie, glad to be of assitance. Feel free to PM if you have any questions about what I did or how I did it.
> 
> Kmw, the running line is Hi-Seas Red Devil 10# (.32mm) and the shock is BPS Tightline 60#.
> 
> ...


I am pretty certain that hatteras jacks sells a knobby mag for a saltist. It is listed on the home page of their website.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know someone else that sells them...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm casting the AFAW Match right now. I love it. Not the best groundcasting rod, but it does what I need it to 

Evan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I've heard good things about that rod.. I have the beach and love it..


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i usually tune so full on is about 10 sec.

oh you bought a match already?


----------

